# Working for recruitment agencies in Dubai



## summeropposite (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I've just joined the site (have posted a hello on the introductions forum) and am debating a potential move to either Barcelona or Dubai. What I would like to ask is if anyone has experience in working for a recruitment agency/executive search company in Dubai. I'm well aware of the long hours having worked for one in the UK but was wondering how it compares to Dubai?

Any information gratefully received.

SummerO


----------



## Wolves_jay (Sep 4, 2008)

SummerO

Im in exactly the same position been working in recruitment in the UK and now in the final stage of a move to Dubai, The only thing that worries me is with nearly all our money coming from commision and a pretty low basic when factoring in the cost of accomadtion etc... Dont know how wise it would be until the big bucks started coming in? What kind of recruitment do you work in?

Let me know how you get on?
Rob


----------



## summeropposite (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey Rob,

Thanks for your reply! That was one of my concerns - I see you've decided that its worth the risk to move over there though - why is that? (if you dont mind me asking). 

I work in finance recruitment - yourself?

Keep me posted!


Wolves_jay said:


> SummerO
> 
> Im in exactly the same position been working in recruitment in the UK and now in the final stage of a move to Dubai, The only thing that worries me is with nearly all our money coming from commision and a pretty low basic when factoring in the cost of accomadtion etc... Dont know how wise it would be until the big bucks started coming in? What kind of recruitment do you work in?
> 
> ...


----------



## ibrahim (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi,

I am working for a HR Consultancy Firm. Lot of scope for the Recruiting Agency. Office time depends but surely anybody will enjoy work.


----------

